# Steam stuck on "Connecting steam account..."



## Rami1990 (Jun 8, 2011)

Steam stuck on "Connecting steam account...". Any help would be appreciated!

Regards.


----------



## Sick_Jargon (Oct 9, 2011)

Hi Rami1990,

Try going to your Steam folder and deleting 'ClientRegistry.blob' and restart Steam, this has cleared up problems for me a few times.

If you're unsure of the directory:

Start > Computer > C:\ (Local Disk) > Program Files > Steam

Typically - C:\Program Files\Steam
64-bit users - C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam


----------

